# Iron Falcons - Chapter Master



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Another model I needed to get finished. Based on the Master of the Arsenal model (I think) which I won on ebay ages ago. I only bid on it for the bolter and got it at a bargain price of £1.99. Anyway, now he's the Master of the Iron Falcons complete with a converted Relic Blade.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

nice work wanna see it with a lil more color right now ide say he is part of the ghost chapterJK but nice work so far


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Another nice and simple conversion that gives your model a lot of individuality and character. Nice use of the AoBR bits and I absolutely love the MkIV helmets. They give models such a nice look in my opinion. 

Now get painting:biggrin:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers guys, I am quite pleased with the way he turned out. Unfortunately for me I am a prolific convertor but a very slow painter. That said, after a long long lay off from painting I have actually made a start on my two assault squads and my Chaplain, so I will hopefully have something colourful to show in the infantry department within the month. :wink:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

pretty cool man!!!!


----------

